# Entry Level Ladies Bikes?



## dinospidey (Nov 18, 2007)

A friend is currently looking into buying a new bike, namely because her current roadie is 20 years old and two sizes to big for her. Shes still in highschool, so price is a concern, but the target is something around $1000. Ive done some research and the Novara Carema Pro appears to be comparable to many major brands selling at $1600. Does anyone have experience with the REI brand? Frames? Geometry? other suggestions besides ebay? There's no real rush, just trying to get her on the road

http://www.rei.com/product/760864


edit: on frame sizing and top tube, shes 5'3, but the carema pro list the smallest top tub as 51. what size frames do you all ride?


----------



## Sashana (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm also 5'3" and I ride a 50cm Motobecane Vent Noir. Other shops were trying to put me on a 48cm. but my knees were hitting the girls so I went a bit bigger(the saddle is lower than on a 48cm). I'm very comfortable on this bike.

Sashana


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

Consider used, I found for a 5' 3" female friend of mine a Giant TRC for $500 (Frame size small), it had 105 shifters and rear derailleur. We are replacing the Tiagra front derailleur this week. Got a used Ultegra Front derailleur on on Ebay for $15. She loves the bike and the compact design fits her petite frame very well.


----------



## heb (Dec 22, 2004)

*I second the Giant idea*

I have a Giant OCR and really like it. I am 5'3" and the small fits great. It is comfortable and fun to ride. You could look for a 07 at a bike store and see if they can give you a deal since they would probably want to get rid of it to make room for 08 bikes.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

A frame with compact geometry in size S will probably fit her. A compact frame w/sloped top tube is a lot more forgiving size-wise than one with traditional geometry and straight top tube. I'm not quite 5'3" and ride a 52 cm in traditional and S in compact geo.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't forget that, even though she's a little shorter, not all women are built to fit the WSD geometry- they tend to cater to shorter arms/torso & longer legs. She should try a few out at the LBS to get a feel for what size/style she likes. 

Except for wide hips, I'm built like a 5'6" guy, so the only thing WSD about my bike is the saddle


----------

